# frog pictures



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

A few years ago i got into dart frogs pretty heavily and had to sell them when my daughter got sick. Shes stable now, so the bug has hit me again and ive attached a few pictures of some little ones that I have picked up recently..

This one is called blueberry..he looks green but hes quite blue..a big eyed tree frog
http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn176/pinkjello900/RSCN0556.jpg

http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn176/pinkjello900/DSCN0548-1.jpg

http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn176/pinkjello900/RSCN0555.jpg

This one is unknown, a ghost frog? Havent named him yet. 
http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn176/pinkjello900/DSCN0395.jpg

heres a little green tree frog..
http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn176/pinkjello900/DSCN0534.jpg

I have two of these, dart frogs, thumbnails, borja vents..no names yet ..
http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn176/pinkjello900/DSCN0398.jpg

Pacman frog, chuck, got him at the reptile expo today..hes a baby so i put the highlighter beside him to show his size..
http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn176/pinkjello900/DSCN0544.jpg

http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn176/pinkjello900/DSCN0536.jpg


----------



## 24/7 (Apr 21, 2010)

Pacman is Cool 

I mean Chuck


----------



## Shrimpgirl (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice collection. I really like the colours on the pacman frog. How was the expo? I really wanted to check it out.


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

My daughter and I found it quite fun. There was guy from abby that grows king worms and other food, and I havent found king worms in the lower mainland that measure up to what he had. 250 for $10...and they are massive. The guy we bought the frogs off of also had mantellas - they were gorgeous. I went there hoping to find a pacman so i was happy to leave with one..and he was fairly inexpensive too. 

The expo is on today too - until 4 or 5pm.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2010)

your frogs are adorable ... what a selection ... makes me want frogs


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I really like the pacman.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Very cool looking frogs.


----------



## jman (Apr 21, 2010)

they r so cute, makes me want one now haha.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

way cool!


----------

